# DIY LED Lighting & Canopy (2hr Build)



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay so after I finished the glass cover I really wanted to put some lighting in my 110G.









Here's what happened...

How much do you think this would retail if not a DIY project? They are suppose to be 1600lm/4ft tube @6000k this is a combo of 1x4' and 1x24" for a 6' tank. They can be daisy linked to add as many as would fit in the canopy (which is a lot! est at least 4x what is already in there). Low cost / fixture - 18W. I will try them on a planted tank one day and let everyone know how they work. I asked the supplier for blues for moonlight and some different temp bulbs for growing, 8000k & 10,000K. He's going to get back to me.

I did the canopy frame & lighting for about $45. If you have ideas on more cost/time effective build ideas let me know. I'd love to learn more!

Now to finish it, add some switches and call it a day. I am taking some suggestions on any ideas for finish and cool "do hikeys" I could add to the build. I want a hood mounted timer and switches etc, etc. I will be adding some more lights and a couple other "go go gadget" items. Just need help thinking up cool stuff. I'm thinking some routed out designs or branding with backlit LEDs. I am on a budget and can pretty much do anything with enough studying so sky's the limit here. Also any cool "things" or junk that may help in the build would be greatly appreciated as a donation or I could trade my help with one of your project's for it?

This is really turning into an obsession!

PS Step by step with more pics to come and some of you may have seen the extra wood in one of the pics? That's for my planted tank project. Just couldn't finish it all in one night. Neighbors would have killed me if I continued drilling the stuff any later tonight.

C


----------

